# Kühlkörperbefestigung



## gingele (7 Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss eine Metalloberfläche ca. 40x40mm mit einem Kühlkörper dimensionieren. Jetzt ist bloß meine Frage wie mach ich die Dinger fest. Mit einem Wärmeleitkleber hab ich jetzt schon gelesen, lässt sich der Kühlkörper höchst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lösen.
Geht das auch mit Wärmeleitpads, klebt das dann auch gut.

Der Kühlkörper wird an einer Seitenwand befestigt, er kann quasi runterrutschen.

Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrung?

Gruß Frank


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2010)

Frage, welche Dimension hat der Kühlkörper? Möglichkeit ihn evtl mit 2 oder 4 Stehbolzen aufzuschrauben? Oder Plastikpins ähnlich wie bei manchen Northbridges/Grakakühler?


----------



## gingele (7 Juli 2010)

Der Kühlkörper wird wahrscheinlich die Fläche (40x40mm) abdecken, falls du das mit Dimension meinst.

Verschrauben geht nicht, da ich auf der Fläche nicht bohren kann.

Es sind insgesammt 5 Flächen aneinander, die ich zuerst mit langen Kühlkörper auf beiden Seiten einklemmen wollte, quasi längere Kühlkörper und die dan an denn Enden mit einem Abstandsbolzen verschrauben, wie eine Art Schraubzwinge. Finde aber keinen passenden Kühlkörper.

Jetzt will ich jeder Fläche einen eigenen verpassen, kann aber eigentlich nur verkleben. Aber funktioniert das auch mit Pads oder Paste, oder geht das nur mit Wärmeleitkleber.


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2010)

Ah so, den hier Vielleicht?

http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;L...wQASAAAC0pOjU1b15dd8c78ee4b95478546bd4bcd7b94

oder der:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_27805&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Wärmeleitpads, ist nicht zum Festhalten, sondern vielmehr nur für gleichmäßig ohne viel Aufwand das HErzustellen, was auch mit Wärmeleitpaste gemacht wird.

sprich nur minimale Klebewirkung, wenn überhaupt.
Etwas Anpressdruck wird sowieso bei beiden Versionen gebraucht, damit ein sicherer Wärmeübergang gewärleistet wird. Anderst, könntest du dir die Paste/Pad/Kleber auch sparen.

Beim Kleber, reicht allerdings nur der Gleichmäßige Andruck beim Befestigen.

Hast du evtl. ein Bild davon? Das man sich mal für eine Lösung das ansehen könnte?


----------



## gingele (7 Juli 2010)

Super der http://www.reichelt.de/?;ACTION=3;LA...8546bd4bcd7b94 hat zwar eine Höhe von 40mm (für meine Anwendung zu hoch) aber die Zeichnung dabei hat eine Höhe von 28mm, d.h. Fischer muss so einen Typ im Angebot haben und siehe da der SK29 50 hat dies. Ist zwar 50mm lang, könnte aber Funktionieren. Und ich hab mich im Conrad, RS, ... umsonst gewälzt, naja.

Ein Bild habe ich leider nicht, da ich auch nur die Maße hab und das Ding wo es hinkommt selbst noch nicht gesehen habe.

Übrigends habe ich Rausgefunden das Pads zwar kleben aber nicht sonderlich gut, man müßte dann Kleber nehmen aber der wär für die Ewigkeit. Aber in dem Fall brauch ich das wahrscheinlich ja eh nicht.


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2010)

Höhe, Länge, Breite.... gibt nur zu klein, das andere macht notfalls die Flex.


----------



## gingele (7 Juli 2010)

Naja sollte aber auch ordentlich Aussehen wenns dann beim Kunden steht,
also die Länge kann man sägen, aber Höhe und Breite sollte bleiben. Meist sind auch die Kennlinien für den Wärmewiderstand längenabhängig, so kann man den Widerstand doch noch ablesen.


----------



## Metabastler (8 Juli 2010)

*Wat denn nu?*

Kein Vertrauen zum Aufbau?  Oder ist die Lösbarkeit Kundenanforderung?
Schreit für mich nach kleben. epo-tek h20e drauf   (oder den 430)
Wenn das Zeug nich so teuer wäre würde ich glatt aufhören zu löten und nur noch kleben, scheint die Lieblingspampe der NASA zu sein


----------

